# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El PP ha entregado las llaves del trasvase a los regantes murcianos

## No Registrado

La implantación en su día del sistema de embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía llevó aparejada la aparición de unas expectativas muy optimistas en la zona, de progreso económico y social, asociado al uso turístico de los pantanos. Sin embargo, la fuerte reducción de aportaciones hídricas desde el año 1980 y, sobre todo, el trasvase de agua a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura, han perjudicado claramente a los municipios ribereños de estos embalses, sobre todo a Sacedón, pues han perdido el atractivo turístico que en su día tuvieron.

La escasez de agua en la cabecera del Tajo, por la fuerte reducción de aportaciones y por el trasvase Tajo-Segura, es también señalada por los técnicos como uno de los grandes problemas del río en el borrador del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Tajo. Los datos no engañan: la aportación media desde el año 1958 hasta 1980 en Entrepeñas y Buendía ha sido de 1.457 Hm3/año. Desde 1980, que coincide con la puesta en marcha del trasvase, hasta la actualidad, la aportación ha bajado a 773 Hm3/año. Es decir, se ha quedado en la mitad. Si a esto se añade que en 1980 se puso en marcha el acueducto Tajo-Segura y la media de caudales trasvasados ha sido de 351 Hm3/año queda claro por qué el Tajo dispone, a partir de Bolarque, de la mitad de su aportación histórica para el suministro de las necesidades propias de la cuenca y para los caudales ecológicos circulantes por el río.

En base a estos datos los técnicos dicen que las reglas de explotación del trasvase no están en absoluto adecuadas al régimen de aportaciones de 1980 a nuestros días. Por ello, los técnicos proponen: 1) cambiar las reglas de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura para que se adapten a la realidad; 2) elevar el nivel mínimo de 240 Hm3 a 400 Hm3 con el objeto de guardar reservas de abastecimiento para Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid; 3) mantener una lámina de agua estable en Entrepeñas superior al 40% de su superficie, que permita el desarrollo socieconómico de los municipios ribereños; y 4) garantizar los caudales ecológicos en el eje del Tajo, para cumplir con los objetivos ambientales fijados por la Directiva Marco del Agua.

Consciente de que el problema son las actuales reglas de explotación del trasvase y que la solución debe venir en el próximo Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, presenté el año pasado una moción en el Senado, para que el Gobierno del PP presentara urgentemente dicho plan. Lamentablemente, el PP no aprobó dicha iniciativa, porque sus autoridades saben, con Cospedal a la cabeza, que las actuales reglas de explotación del trasvase son las que les permiten esquilmar la cabecera del Tajo con absoluta impunidad.

Quizás convenga recordar que la cabecera del Tajo sufre un auténtico expolio cada vez que el PP gobierna en España y decide el agua que se trasvasa al Levante español. Lo demuestran los datos estadísticos de la serie histórica de funcionamiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura, que me ha facilitado el Gobierno en una respuesta parlamentaria. Desde 1980 hasta el año 2012, los años hidrológicos en los que ha gobernado el PP se han derivado del Tajo al Segura una media de 516 Hm3, mientras que cuando gobierna el PSOE se autoriza una media anual de 285 Hm3 trasvasables. Es decir, con el PP en el Gobierno de España se han derivado cada año 230 Hm3 más que cuando gobierna el PSOE. Nadie mejor que Aznar ha expresado la política trasvasista de su partido: en la campaña electoral de 2008, ante varios centenares de regantes murcianos, proclamó que Zapatero no garantiza el trasvase Tajo-Sergura porque en estos cuatro años se ha reducido el agua en un 90%. De cada diez cubos de agua que traíamos nosotros, ellos traen uno. En fin, sin comentarios.

La gota que colma el vaso está siendo la nefasta gestión del PP en esta legislatura. A pesar de que el año hidrológico 2011-2012 fue el más seco del último siglo en la cabecera del Tajo, con unas aportaciones de 360,9 Hm3, el Gobierno de Rajoy trasvasó al Segura 386,1 Hm3; es decir, se trasvasaron 25 Hm3 más de los que entraron en Entrepeñas y Buendía.

Por si esto no fuera suficiente, el Gobierno del PP aprobó en septiembre del año pasado, correspondiente ya al año hidrológico 2012-2013, un trasvase de 101,7 Hm3 de agua, impidiendo la recuperación de la cabecera en el otoño. Entre octubre y diciembre ha entrado en la cabecera del Tajo 95,37 Hm3, por lo que se ha trasvasado el 106% de lo que ha entrado. Y para rematar, recientemente se ha aprobado un nuevo trasvase de 76 Hm3, el 63% del mismo para regadío. Un trasvase que se autoriza cuando la cabecera del Tajo se encuentra en situación de prealerta con el 24,89% de su capacidad, mientras que la cuenca del Segura está al 56,3% de su capacidad, con agua suficiente para garantizar todas sus necesidades.

Una vez más, el PP se pliega a los intereses trasvasistas y a las exigencias de los lobbys del agua en el Levante y desprecia los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha y, en particular, de Guadalajara y los municipios ribereños. Mientras se aprueban trasvases hacia el Levante, los pueblos ribereños no pueden utilizar el agua para su desarrollo socieconómico, ni tampoco para su consumo, porque el Gobierno de Rajoy ha quitado 10,6 millones de euros del presupuesto que debía tener en 2013 para ejecutar la obra de abastecimiento de estos municipios y ha destinado esa cantidad al arreglo del canal del trasvase por el que se llevan el agua.

Lo grave de todo este asunto, en el que el PP defiende los intereses trasvasistas y quita dinero a las obras de abastecimiento de los municipios ribereños para destinarlo a la reparación del canal del trasvase, es que se hace con la aquiescencia de la Presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, Dolores Cospedal, que en vez de estar preocupada en defender los intereses de nuestra región, está preocupada y ocupada en defender los intereses de su partido y los suyos como Secretaria General del PP.

De esta forma el PP ha entregado las llaves del trasvase a los regantes murcianos. No nos debemos resignar y apelo a todos los guadalajareños a luchar para defender los intereses de nuestra provincia, que en una buena parte están en el agua.
http://www.guadalajaradiario.es/trib...ntes-murcianos

----------


## No Registrado

El secretario regional del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page, ha criticado muy duramente esta mañana por absurdo y lamentable el ocultismo y la falta de transparencia con la que se están negociando los planes de Cuenca de los ríos Tajo y Júcar, de los que nadie dice nada públicamente.

Page se ha pronunciado de esta manera esta mañana, en Toledo, a preguntas de los medios de comunicación. Precisamente preguntado por el posible pacto, cerrado ayer, entre Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, el Ministerio y los regantes murcianos y del Levante sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura, que implicaría el mantenimiento en el futuro del uso del trasvase por parte de los regantes del Levante español, el líder de los socialistas de Castilla-La Mancha ha señalado que el pasteleo, por problemas internos del PP, que se traen con este asunto Cospedal y Valcárcel no va a ser bueno ni para el Tajo, ni para el Júcar, ni para Castilla-La Mancha, ni para Murcia.

Emiliano García-Page, ha expresado además, su sorpresa ante el hecho de que Cospedal vaya a presentar hoy el Plan de Empleo Rural que todos los años convoca el Gobierno de España. Es más, ha dicho que, con este tipo de actuaciones, Cospedal lo único que hace es disimular que hace algo por el empleo porque, en realidad, está presentando un Plan que es del estado, en el que ella no pone un duro, que se lleva haciendo toda la vida, todos los años desde hace más de 30 años, y del que ella, o Arenas en Andalucía, han dicho siempre que era un escándalo porque era un plan para mantener el voto cautivo del PSOE.

No es justo comparar los problemas de CiU con el despido de médicos y profesores en Castilla-La Mancha
 En relación a la posible modificación, el próximo jueves en la reunión del Consejo de Política Fiscal y Financiera (CPFF), del objetivo de déficit exigido este año a las comunidades autónomas, que en 2013 manda rebajar ese desequilibrio del 1,5 por ciento del PIB al 0,7 por ciento del PIB.

Page ha criticado que proponer unos plazos más razonables para que las CCAA cumplan el objetivo de déficit, como ha hecho España en relación a lo que le exige Bruselas, es algo que se debería haber decidido hace mucho tiempo, porque nos hubiéramos ahorrado muchos dolores, incluso Cospedal se hubiera ahorrado muchos dolores.

Es más, según el líder de los socialistas de Castilla-la Mancha, a estas alturas ya nadie discute que hay que cambiar y suavizar los ritmos del cumplimiento de los objetivos de déficit, porque se seguimos cavando en el hoyo, si seguimos con recortes y solo recortes, además del sufrimiento al que sometemos a los ciudadanos, siguen cayendo los ingresos públicos, y no saldremos nunca así de este atolladero.

Lo que no le ha gustado a García-Page es que la razón por la que Rajoy quiera ahora dejar de asfixiar a las autonomías sea la exigencia de los nacionalistas de CiU. No es justo comparar los problemas de CiU con el despido de los médicos en Castilla-La Mancha, ha dicho, aunque han concluido asegurando que aunque no me gusta la razón, me gusta que Rajoy y Montoro entren por fin en razón.
http://www.miciudadreal.es/2013/03/1...e-tajo-segura/

----------


## labanda

NOS HAN VENDIDO, me cag* en la c*spe y la madre que la pario, ha hecho falta que todos los presidentes sean del PP para aprobar esta chanza para los castellano manchegos, la proxima vez que algun paisano me diga que le ha votado le voy a recordar esta hipocresia, para que luego me lloren por que ven pasar el agua y no la pueden tocar.

----------


## No Registrado

> NOS HAN VENDIDO, me cag* en la c*spe y la madre que la pario, ha hecho falta que todos los presidentes sean del PP para aprobar esta chanza para los castellano manchegos, la proxima vez que algun paisano me diga que le ha votado le voy a recordar esta hipocresia, para que luego me lloren por que ven pasar el agua y no la pueden tocar.


Diles que disfruten lo votado. 
Y que también disfruten de la paralización de las obras de abastecimiento de agua potable del Guadiela, del cierre de las urgencias rurales, de las plazas de colegios e institutos, de las pérdidas de derechos en sanidad y de los próximos expolios en las residencias de ancianos.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pero que nos podiamos esperar de la Cospedal, despues de lo que hizo con el Estatuto, ahí se vio perfectamente que sus intereses están en Murcia y no en ClM...

----------


## Nodoyuna

De todas formas, tranquilizemosnos, que este atropello no lo va a permitir Europa, tiempo al tiempo. Ahora lo único que todas las asociaciones de defensa del Tajo tenemos que unirnos y que nuestra voz se oiga en Europa, ya se lleva haciendo tiempo, pero ahora tenemos que apretar.

----------


## gomar

Pues yo creia que con aumentar las reservas de Entrepeñas y Buendia de 249 A 400 Hm a quien se beneficiaba era a CM y perjudicaba a los regantes del TTS (no Murcia, sino Alicante, Murcia y Almería). ¿cual era el objetivo, arruinar al 100% el trasvase y evitar que el *60% de la exportacion agricola de ESPAÑA* se pierda?

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo creia que con aumentar las reservas de Entrepeñas y Buendia de 249 A 400 Hm a quien se beneficiaba era a CM y perjudicaba a los regantes del TTS (no Murcia, sino Alicante, Murcia y Almería). ¿cual era el objetivo, arruinar al 100% el trasvase y evitar que el *60% de la exportacion agricola de ESPAÑA* se pierda?


Ya estamos con las mentiras.

De 60% NADA DE NADA.

Los datos son tozudos. Murcia, como mucho, hace un 5% de la agricultura española. Y eso es entera, sumando zona SCRATS y zona cuenca. Si sumamos la parte SCRATS de Alicante y Almería, quizás te conceda un 8%, muy, pero que muy lejos del 60%.

Date una vuelta por la web del INE. Te sorprenderás.

----------


## Varanya

> ¿cual era el objetivo, arruinar al 100% el trasvase y evitar que el *60% de la exportacion agricola de ESPAÑA* se pierda?


Y volvemos a la demagogia. ¿De donde te sacas que los terrenos regados con aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura suponen el 60 % de la exportación agrícola nacional? Ni siquiera la producción de toda la cuenca del Segura supone ese volumen. Aporta algún dato con fuentes fidedignas si puedes (no me valen declaraciones de políticos sin fundamento).

Encima de que medio país es solidario con vosotros, en lugar de agradecerlo, algunos sólo se dedican a atacar y criticar al pueblo que os cede el agua. Menos mal que no toda la gente de la zona es así.

Demagogia pura y dura.

Y para colmo en una época como la actual en la que la cuenca del Segura está hasta los topes pero no podéis aprovechar los excedentes porque lo impide la ley. Ni siquiera sois capaces de tener solidaridad interna en vuestra cuenca.

Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues yo creia que con aumentar las reservas de Entrepeñas y Buendia de 249 A 400 Hm a quien se beneficiaba era a CM y perjudicaba a los regantes del TTS (no Murcia, sino Alicante, Murcia y Almería). ¿cual era el objetivo, arruinar al 100% el trasvase y evitar que el *60% de la exportacion agricola de ESPAÑA* se pierda?


Gomar, estás totalmente alienado por las mentiras que os sueltan por allí.

España es mucho más que Murcia. Murcia es una parte, pero ni mucho menos con la importancia que tú supones, además su peso, aparte de ser pequeño, hace años que va para abajo.

Lee e infórmate, así saldrás de tu mundo virtual.

----------


## gomar

Lo oí en la radio, pero voy a buscarlo

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo oí en la radio, pero voy a buscarlo


 Busca, busca.

----------


## gomar

Pero de la primera parte del post ¿que? aumentar las reservas en cabecera a 400 Hm ?

http://www.editorialagricola.com/v_p...age=3462&vap=0
http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...n-1693269.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero de la primera parte del post ¿que? aumentar las reservas en cabecera a 400 Hm ?
> 
> http://www.editorialagricola.com/v_p...age=3462&vap=0
> http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...n-1693269.html


Sigues intentando defender lo indefendible.

En esos enlaces lo único que se dice es que *las exportaciones suben un 60% en Murcia* con respecto a 2011... que no tiene nada que ver con tu afirmación, la cual dice que el 60% de la exportación agrícola nacional proviene del trasvase. 

Vamos, que mezclas churras con merinas.

----------


## gomar

Esto es lo que oí:
http://www.murcia.com/region/noticia...-la-region.asp (penúltimo párrafo)

----------


## No Registrado

> Pero de la primera parte del post ¿que? aumentar las reservas en cabecera a 400 Hm ?
> 
> http://www.editorialagricola.com/v_p...age=3462&vap=0
> http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...n-1693269.html


 Lo de los 400 es un puro maquillaje. Y te lo explico para ver si así te enteras de como funciona esto:
240 Hm3-------------------------- 9,7% del total de capacidad de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
400 Hm3-------------------------16,1%     "             "           "             "            "

 El 10% de la capacidad de los embalses, que ahora seguro que es más, es lodo impracticable. Es decir, que nos 240 Hm3 son barro. Y con los 400 queda un 6% de agua, de una calidad apestosa.
Ahora mismo, los embalses están al 25% y las fotos de su estado son lamentables, al 16 serán cadáveres.

Y con respecto al PIB de Murcia, te estoy preparando el de la agricultura, pero de momento te pongo el global del año 2011 en el que Murcia ocupa el puesto nº 11 de las 17 CCAA, por detrás de Canarias, CLM, Andalucía (que es la 3ª), y teniendo en cuenta que están Ceuta y Melilla las últimas como es normal:




Comunidad Autónoma  PIB 2011 (millones)     Var 11/10     PIB por cápita  Nominal  Por cápita  
Andalucía                       145.452                        1,3%                17.587         3º         18º  
Aragón                            34.098                        2,5%                25.920        10º          6º  
Asturias                           23.175                        2,1%               21.976         13º        10º  
Baleares                         26.859                         3,1%               24.585         12º         7º  
Canarias                         41.733                         3,4%               19.806          8º        14º  
Cantabria                        13.290                         2,9%              22.981         16º          9º  
Castilla-la-Mancha            37.979                        1,5%              18.568           9º        16º  
Castilla y León                 57.491                         3,1%              23.146           7º          8º  
Cataluña                        200.323                         2,6%             27.430            1º          4º  
Ceuta                                1.536                         1,0%            20.045           18º        13º  
Comunidad Valenciana    102.942                         1,8%            20.583             4º        12º  
Extremadura                    17.491                         0,9%            16.149           15º        19º  
Galicia                             57.678                         1,8%            21.112             6º        11º  
Madrid                           189.432                         1,5%            29.731             2º          3º  
Melilla                               1.385                         0,7%            18.454           19º         17º  
Murcia                             28.169                         0,8%            19.144           11º         15º  
Navarra                           18.726                         3,3%            30.068           14º           2º  
País Vasco                       66.575                         3,3%            31.288             5º            1º  
Rioja                                 8.171                        2,5%            26.129             17º           5º  
Total Nacional              1.073.383                        2,1%            23.271         


En total el PIB de Murcia supone el 2,6 % del total nacional, que es bastante poco.

Luego que te cuenten lo que quieran.
Acostúmbrate a informarte bien, y a que no te adoctrinen los políticos regionales, que han tomado el papel de los antiguos caciques del pueblo.

----------


## Luján

> Esto es lo que oí:
> http://www.murcia.com/region/noticia...-la-region.asp (penúltimo párrafo)


Pues se ha lanzado a la piscina, pero sin agua. Los datos son claros. El INE es claro. Y no se les puede acusar de cojear de otra pierna.

----------


## No Registrado

No tengo mucho tiempo.
He podido sacar unos datos a matacaballo.

El total de la producción agrícola en España supone 25.152 millones de euros en el 2011.
Lo cual se traduce en el 2,3% del PIB nacional.
Si  resulta que Murcia produce aproximadamente un 5% de esa cantidad. El PIB de la agricultura murciana en total supone el 0,1% del PIB español, poquísimo.

No sé si se me habrá ido algún cero para algún lado a éstas horas.

----------


## Luján

> No tengo mucho tiempo.
> He podido sacar unos datos a matacaballo.
> 
> El total de la producción agrícola en España supone 25.152 millones de euros en el 2011.
> Lo cual se traduce en el 2,3% del PIB nacional.
> Si  resulta que Murcia produce aproximadamente un 5% de esa cantidad. El PIB de la agricultura murciana en total supone el 0,1% del PIB español, poquísimo.
> 
> No sé si se me habrá ido algún cero para algún lado a éstas horas.


Por ahí se andará.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y si hablamos de exportaciones los datos son parecidos, según el INE las exportaciones totales de España sons 185.799.015 y las de Murcia 4.963.600 (2010 que es el último año que he encontrado datos) es decir que las exportaciones murcianas representan el 2.6% del total, de estas exportaciones murcianes el 56,31% es debido al sector alimentario, (alimentos y productos alimenticios) de este 56%, el 80% son frutas y legumbres, y ahora hay que calcular que parte corresponde a producción regada por el trasvase. Si las tierras regadas por el trasvase son 120.000 Has en todas las provincias (número gordo de memoria) y en Murcia hay 200.000 Has de cultivo podemos calcular que es bastante menos de un 1% el porcentaje de las exportaciones españolas debidas al Trasvase. Por supuesto es un número gordo que sólamente sirve como orden de magnitud pero que nos vale para hacernos una idea de la importancia de el ATS en las exportaciones españolas.

----------


## Azakán

Un 1% a cambio de reventar todo el ecosistema del río peninsular más largo. Y sin contar con lo que también se podría producir en Madrid, Toledo, Cáceres con esa agua... no está mal.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y es menos de ese 1%, ten en cuenta que 1% serían las exportaciones totales de Murcia de frutas  y legumbres, pero sólamente habría que contar las que se riegan con el trasvase así que es bastante menos que un 1%.

Pero aquí lo de menos es esto, el problema son los votos de Levante que son mucho más sensibles al tema del agua que los de ClM y por eso les da igual el Tajo, su gente y todo lo demás.

Lo que es verdaderamente repugnante es la campaña de engaño del PP de Castilla la Mancha para tratar de vendernos este proyecto, que no hace más que beneficiar a Murcia, como un triunfo de ClM, se ve que Cospedal ha mandado directrices a alcaldes, etc, para que se nos intente engañar a todos pero no cuela. Ayer la plataforma en defensa del Tajo ya hablaba de llevar esto a Europa y a los tribunales, resulta demasiado evidente que este proyecto no cumple la Directiva Marco del Agua (DME) y por lo tanto muy dificil van a tener que este plan lo apruebe Europa.

----------


## gomar

> Lo de los 400 es un puro maquillaje. Y te lo explico para ver si así te enteras de como funciona esto:
> 240 Hm3-------------------------- 9,7% del total de capacidad de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
> 400 Hm3-------------------------16,1%     "             "           "             "            "
> 
>  El 10% de la capacidad de los embalses, que ahora seguro que es más, es lodo impracticable. Es decir, que nos 240 Hm3 son barro. Y con los 400 queda un 6% de agua, de una calidad apestosa.
> Ahora mismo, los embalses están al 25% y las fotos de su estado son lamentables, al 16 serán cadáveres.
> 
> Y con respecto al PIB de Murcia, te estoy preparando el de la agricultura, pero de momento te pongo el global del año 2011 en el que Murcia ocupa el puesto nº 11 de las 17 CCAA, por detrás de Canarias, CLM, Andalucía (que es la 3ª), y teniendo en cuenta que están Ceuta y Melilla las últimas como es normal:
> 
> ...


Bueno tampoco es ajustado que se compare una provincia como Murcia, con una comunidad autonoma de 8 provincias, como Andalucia, o 5 como CM

----------


## No Registrado

> Bueno tampoco es ajustado que se compare una provincia como Murcia, con una comunidad autonoma de 8 provincias, como Andalucia, o 5 como CM


 Es que en porcentajes de crecimiento también son superiores, incluso la tan denostada Andalucía, con la cantidad de críticas injustas que recibe, resulta que es la tercera comunidad en exportación, y en momentos punta ha escalado más puestos.

No se trata de comparar, sino de poner datos reales para demostrarte que los políticos de tu tierra os están utilizando y engañando; en éste caso los del PP y PSOE, porque van buscando vuestros votos, y con el trasvase os tienen cautivos mientras la provincia y Comunidad Autónoma se desangra por otro lado. Y al mismo tiempo, los empresarios que han herido de muerte a la huerta tradicional ahora hacen la competencia a sus propios paisanos produciendo en Marruecos y haciendo perder valor al producto murciano.

 En el artículo que has citado, uno del PSOE, ha dicho que blablabla a favor del trasvase porque de la producción agrícola dependiente del trasvase, dependía el 60% de la exportación. Y te hemos demostrado que no sólo es mentira, sino que es una mentira gordísima. Comunidades como CLM y Andalucía entre oras son potentísimas en ese mercado.

 Yo os considero una víctimas, una herramienta en manos de políticos sin escrúpulos. Por eso os animo a que vosotros mismos os animeis  a saber la verdad y a que sólo deis crédito a las soflamas de un político cuando las podais confirmar por vuestros medios.

Como te he dicho antes, infórmate, piensa un poco, y quizás te des cuenta de que las desaladoras que tanto dinero han costado y que tanto las desprecian vuestros políticos poniéndoles zancadillas por todos lados simplemente porque las promovió determinado presidente de gobierno, son, si no la solución total, al menos un 80% de la misma.
Piénsalo biuen.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Bueno tampoco es ajustado que se compare una provincia como Murcia, con una comunidad autonoma de 8 provincias, como Andalucia, o 5 como CM


Claro, como dice Miguel, no se trata de comparar provincias o Comunidades, si no de hacer ver que el trasvase Tajo Segura no significa prácticamente nada ni para las exportaciones españolas, como tú decías, ni para la economía española, si se hace el trasvase no es por el bien común, si no por el bien de unos pocos de una provincia y poco más.

----------


## gomar

> Claro, como dice Miguel, no se trata de comparar provincias o Comunidades, si no de hacer ver que el trasvase Tajo Segura no significa prácticamente nada ni para las exportaciones españolas, como tú decías, ni para la economía española, si se hace el trasvase no es por el bien común, si no por el bien de unos pocos de una provincia y poco más.


No me conformo. Ampliaré, o mejoraré los datos, aunque tarde días. Voy a buscar:
- Cuanto factura el TSS
- Cuanto de lo facturado se exporta.
- Cuanto supone esto con respecto al nacional.
- Cuanto factura en cuanto a frutas y hortalizas y cuanto supone esto.

Cuado lo tenga lo subo (con sus fuentes, claro)

----------


## No Registrado

> No me conformo. Ampliaré, o mejoraré los datos, aunque tarde días. Voy a buscar:
> - Cuanto factura el TSS
> - Cuanto de lo facturado se exporta.
> - Cuanto supone esto con respecto al nacional.
> - Cuanto factura en cuanto a frutas y hortalizas y cuanto supone esto.
> 
> Cuado lo tenga lo subo (con sus fuentes, claro)


 Te han indicado Luján, y los demás que los datos están en el INE, son los datos oficiales.

 Yo estoy leyendo los costes que se aplican a la factura del trasvase y de como se han quitado de la misma para que lo pague el Estado. Intentaré resumirlo porque es amplio y puede resultar engorroso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Los datos están ya ahí, y sacados del INE, lo que pasa es que no quereis reconocer las cosas como son.

Aquí tienes un montón de datos sobre las exportaciones de Murcia:
http://www.slideshare.net/slides_eoi...ortacin-murcia

----------


## ben-amar

Queda claramente el Tajo al servicio del levante español.




    La Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente "firmarán en breve un Memorándum de Entendimiento en el que se reconoce expresamente la importancia del trasvase Tajo-Segura como un objetivo estratégico para el Estado español".
    El Memorándum reconoce textualmente que "el mantenimiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura y de una actividad agraria segura y sostenible constituye un objetivo estratégico y socioeconómico de primer orden para el Estado, cuya permanencia debe quedar garantizada". 


(GVA) El vicepresidente del Consell valenciano y conseller de Presidencia y Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Agua, José Císcar, ha anunciado que la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente "firmarán en breve un Memorándum de Entendimiento en el que se reconoce expresamente la importancia del trasvase Tajo-Segura como un objetivo estratégico para el Estado español".

 A este respecto, el vicepresidente, que ha explicado los principales puntos del acuerdo en la rueda de prensa tras el Pleno del Consell, ha hecho hincapié en que "hasta ahora, ningún gobierno de España había estado dispuesto a asumir una declaración tan clara respecto a este trasvase".

De este modo, el Memorándum reconoce textualmente que "el mantenimiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura y de una actividad agraria segura y sostenible constituye un objetivo estratégico y socioeconómico de primer orden para el Estado, cuya permanencia debe quedar garantizada".

Como ha explicado el conseller Císcar, "el objetivo del documento es dotar al trasvase de toda una serie de garantías técnicas y jurídicas que no tiene hoy y que ayudarán a su efectiva consolidación y mejora". Por tanto, el documento incluirá todos aquellos aspectos que tienen que ver con el trasvase, pero que no figuran en el borrador del Plan Hidrológico (PH) del Tajo, publicado el pasado 20 de marzo en el Boletín Oficial del Estado, al no tratarse de materias propias del PH.

Finalmente, el vicepresidente ha recalcado que "aunque queda mucho camino por recorrer en este tema, los acuerdos conseguidos hasta ahora ponen de manifiesto que es posible obtener consensos en materia hídrica y dejar atrás épocas de confrontación provocadas por gobiernos que no entendían que el agua debería estar siempre fuera del debate político".
Comisión de trabajo para mejorar el funcionamiento del trasvase

A partir de la firma del Memorándum se creará una Comisión de trabajo, donde estarán representados el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y las comunidades autónomas afectadas por el trasvase, con el fin de analizar, estudiar y proponer soluciones sobre cuestiones que permitan mejorar el funcionamiento del trasvase.

Entre otros aspectos, se pretende estudiar la liberalización de las cesiones de los derechos de agua, de modo que los regantes puedan llegar a acuerdos directamente entre ellos, con la pertinente autorización administrativa, pero sin necesidad de dictar una ley cada vez.

*Asimismo, se propondrá la concreción y control de los depósitos de agua en los cuales se podrá desembalsar agua de los embalses de cabecera en Entrepeñas y Buendía para necesidades distintas a las del trasvase.*

Otro de los aspectos es la actualización de las reglas de explotación del trasvase, de modo que se incluya la vigencia y caducidad anual de las decisiones adoptadas (actualmente esa caducidad se aplica con carácter trimestral), para que el agua se pueda adecuar a las necesidades de los regantes valencianos.

También se estudiará la posible derogación de la disposición adicional primera de la Ley 11/2005, conocida como cláusula Narbona, que dispone que, en la medida en que el programa Agua, puesto en marcha por el Gobierno de Zapatero, aporte más cantidad de agua con la desalación, gradualmente vayan disminuyendo las aportaciones del trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

Ahi queda eso, se podra coger toda el agua que se quiera de la cabecera del Tajo y para lo que se quiera.

Esto tambien podria ir en el hilo abierto sobre   R.I.P. Padre Tajo

----------


## No Registrado

> Queda claramente el Tajo al servicio del levante español.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A partir de la firma del Memorándum se creará una Comisión de trabajo, donde estarán representados el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y las comunidades autónomas afectadas por el trasvase, con el fin de analizar, estudiar y proponer soluciones sobre cuestiones que permitan mejorar el funcionamiento del trasvase.
> 
> Entre otros aspectos, se pretende estudiar la liberalización de las cesiones de los derechos de agua, de modo que los regantes puedan llegar a acuerdos directamente entre ellos, con la pertinente autorización administrativa, pero sin necesidad de dictar una ley cada vez.
> ...


 Está puesto aquí, en el mensaje 15.

Pero sí, debería de ir en ese hilo.
Qué desastre. Sólo es comparable a la colonización y destrucción de los Ojos del Guadiana, incluso mayor por la cantidad de comunidades afectadas.

Y que los políticos de CLM, y Madrid no hagan nada, me pone de los nervios.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Acta de la reunión de la que salió el memorandum / proyceto cuenca Tajo.

Atentos a los asistentes... sombreados en Naranja los murcianos / levante. Sin sombrear los representantes estatales y en color... a no, que en el trasvase no tienen nada que decir ni los castellano manchegos, ni madrileños o incluso extremeños, los único que tienen que decir algo sobre el Tajo son los murcianos... eso sí luego el problema es que haya una impresentable pintada en una carretera... esto me da mucho asco.

----------


## No Registrado

Y ni un representante de CLM, Madrid, y de la presidenta, ni está ni se le espera.

Imagino que le delegaría el voto a Cerdá o a Claver. 

Qué vergüenza, que pasteleo, y qué vergüenza de presidenta autonómica de CLM, de Madrid y de "menistro" de Agricultura.

Además, haces un poco de memoria y resulta que Liana Sandra Ardiles fue "quitada de en medio" por levantar sospechas y considerarla responsable de el tremendo sobrecoste de la presa de Castrovido, que va a superar el triple de lo presupuestado.

Los otros dos traídos por ella de la Confederación del Duero. Todos ICCP, que me parece muy bien, pero ningún ambientalista  ni nadie que tenga algún estudio sobre el tema.
Venga, a cambiar la dirección de lago que antes era un río y ahora es un canal en dirección al suroeste.

Demencial, no sé que defensa podrá tener el río, pero si Madrid y CLM sigue con su actitud sumisa, no hay nada que hacer.

saludos asombrados. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y encima, los del SOE en Valencia y Murcia dicen una cosa mientras en CLM dicen otra, y en Madrid ni se enteran. Lamentable.

_EP/levante-emv.com El PSOE de la Región de Murcia y de la Comunidad Valenciana han manifestado su rechazo al preacuerdo que hace posible el borrador del plan de cuenca del Tajo, que eleva la reserva de cabecera hasta los 400 hectómetros cúbicos, porque supone "la muerte del trasvase Tajo-Segura", y han anunciado que van a crear un frente común en defensa del acueducto y para buscar "soluciones"._ 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hay otro texto en el enlace que ya es de risa. Reclaman el trasvase del Duero, ja,ja,ja,ja.

*Opciones del Tajo medio y el Duero
González Tovar y Puig también se han referido a la opción de recuperar el trasvase del Tajo Medio y la posibilidad de alimentar la cabecera del Tajo con caudales del Duero, que ya se contemplaron en el Libro Blanco del Agua y que ahora vuelven a ser contempladas como alternativas, según publica este lunes el diario La Opinión de Murcia.

En este sentido, el secretario general del PSRM cree que el Gobierno de España "tiene ahora la obligación de decir dónde están las soluciones". "Los socialistas murcianos y valencianos estamos abiertos a que esas soluciones se pongan cuanto antes sobre la mesa", ha añadido González Tovar.

Así, ya sea el Tajo Medio, el Duero o cualquier otra aportación que se pueda hacer a la cabecera del Tajo "es la única solución para que estemos tranquilos en el levante español".

De todas formas, González Tovar ha mostrado su sorpresa de que sea el consejero de Agricultura y Agua murciano, Antonio Cerdá, quien ponga ahora el trasvase del Duero encima de la mesa, porque es una opción "que siempre ha estado ahí, y por la que el Gobierno regional no ha batallado nunca".*

Saludos carcajeándome. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, el PSOE haciendo labor de "oposición" es decir diciendo todo lo contrario que el gobierno en cada sitio, como si no hubieran gobernado nunca y se enteraran ahora de lo que pasa... de vergüenza tambien.

Pues claro, trasvase del Tajo alto, medio y bajo, Duero, Ebro, Ródano y lo que haga falta para que sigan aumentando las Has de regadío ilegales, de risa si no fuera por la situación del Tajo.

----------


## Varanya

¿Os acordáis del mapa que hizo jasg555? Como se le hecha de menos. Y a Salut también. Daba gusto leerles cuando hablaban de trasvases.

Que conste que es en tono humorístico, que luego hay gente que se lo toma a mal y todo.

Edito: Bueno, veo que los moderadores han borrado el plano. Debe ser que todavía molesta a alguien...

----------


## Nodoyuna

jajajaja, sí, yo me acuerdo perfectamente, pero me da la sensación, de que a jasg555 no es que le echas de menos, es que no te has dado cuenta de su nuevo nick  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Plataforma en Defensa Tajo: hay una trama insidiosa para asegurar el trasvase*



26-03-2013 / 12:20 h EFE




_La Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo ha denunciado hoy lo que considera "trama insidiosa" de los Gobiernos central y de Murcia y Valencia para "asegurar" el actual trasvase del Tajo en beneficio del "interés general".

En un comunicado de prensa, la Plataforma ha denunciado que existe un "contra-plan" de los tres gobiernos (España, Murcia y Valencia) para dejar "en papel mojado" el plan de cuenca del Tajo -cuyo borrador se publicó la semana pasada- a cambio de elevar la reserva mínima en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo.

Según la Plataforma, el aumento de agua en los embalses de cabecera que se recoge en el borrador del plan de cuenca otorga al Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha un "aparente, pero falso, protagonismo de éxito" y aparca el problema del trasvase y las demandas de los intereses ciudadanos y colectivos desde hace años.

El "contra-plan" que, según la Plataforma, han acordado los tres Gobiernos incluye varias fases, la primera de las cuales es firmar un memorándum en el que el Gobierno central reconocerá el interés estratégico, pasado, presente y futuro, del trasvase en beneficio del "interés general".

Asimismo, los Gobiernos central y de Murcia, Valencia y Castilla-La Mancha crearán una comisión de trabajo cuyos informes serán vinculantes para el Gobierno central e implicarán, según la Plataforma, modificaciones legislativas con un rango superior al plan de cuenca, por lo que el borrador del plan del Tajo quedará "relegado a un simple documento formal, más o menos técnico y cabal, pero sin trascendencia alguna en el ordenamiento legal del Tajo".

La Plataforma vaticina que todas estas actuaciones se realizarán en un plazo máximo de tres meses desde la firma del supuesto memorándum, que en todo caso es un periodo inferior al que se ha abierto para presentar alegaciones al borrador del plan de cuenca antes de su aprobación definitiva.

Según la nota de prensa, lo que se pretende con esta "trama insidiosa" es "asegurar un limbo" para actuales y futuras infraestructuras trasvasistas.

La Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo ha anunciado que esta situación no les hará "caer en el desaliento" y, por contra, les ofrece nuevas razones para hacer un llamamiento a los ciudadanos y que se opongan a ello._ 

Parece mentira que tenga que ser la población, por encima de sus políticos, los que protejan el río.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y éstos, a tortazos, que no saben ni por donde les da el viento:



*El PSOE del Levante cree que el canal está muerto, pero el de Toledo dice que se perpetúa* 

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130326.HTML

Los peperos, todos de acuerdo. los sociatas, a tortazos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## gomar

El PSOE del levante no existe. Existe el de Murcia, Valencia, CM.... Este término tan escuchado en este foro, no existe por estos lares. Se diria que es un termino acuñado para poder englobar "el mal"

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El PSOE del levante no existe. Existe el de Murcia, Valencia, CM.... Este término tan escuchado en este foro, no existe por estos lares. Se diria que es un termino acuñado para poder englobar "el mal"


 No, pero si es un término que lo está utilizando el Pravda de Murcia: La Verdad. No creo que ese periódico lo utilice despectivamente.

Es un lenguaje utilizado desde hace mucho tiempo, y no el único: El centro, el Norte, el Sur, etc... En los colegios de cuando la reválida se usaba habitualmente.

Por ejemplo el Norte se usa mucho cuando se habla de País Vasco, sin tener en cuenta de que Cantabria y Asturias también son norte de la península. Y Centro se utiliza también mucho para Madrid, cuando Toledo, Ávila, Segovia, Guadalajara también son centro. O La Mancha para hablar de Guadalajara en éstos temas, cuando no tiene que ver ni se parecen en nada. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

